# Các diễn đàn khác > Quảng cáo >  Chương trình Tết dành cho Hiệp hội và Doanh nghiệp

## bitgarden

“CHƯƠNG TRÌNH TẾT DÀNH CHO HIỆP HỘI VÀ DOANH NGHIỆP”
                          Nhà hàng Bia Đức Bit Garden

Mục tiêu chương trình:

·         Tạo mối liên kết lâu dài với Hội và doanh nghiệp.

·         Giới thiệu sản phẩm bia Bitburger – “Bia tươi số 1 của Đức” và chuỗi nhà hàng Bitgarden.

·         Thời gian chương trình từ ngày 1-12-2011 đến 20-1-2012. 

Khuyến mãi chung 

Ø Giảm 10% thức ăn trên tất cả hóa đơn tiệc trên 10 người. Tham gia hát karaoke miễn phí.

Ø Chương trình uống bia tươi 4 ly tặng 1 ly của nhà hàng vào ngày thường.

Ø Thứ 7 và chủ nhật có chương trình uống 3 ly tặng 1ly

Ø Ưu đãi lớn cho tiệc trên 50 người, với chính sách giá thỏa thuận hấp dẫn

Thực đơn

·         Thiết kế thực đơn theo yêu cầu hoặc quý khách có thể lựa chọn theo Set menu có sẵn của từng nhà hàng. 

·         Thực đơn đa dạng và phong phú. Đội ngũ Đầu bếp và nhân viên phục vụ chuyên nghiệp  

Bia Bitburger 

·         Là bia tươi số 1 được nhập khẩu trực tiếp từ Đức bởi Công ty cổ phần đầu tư và thương mại Kinh Bắc (TpHCM, Hà Nội)

·         Bitburger có hai loại bia đen và bia vàng, với đủ loại bia lon, bia chai, Bom bia…

·         Quý khách chỉ có thể tận hưởng được sự tinh khiết của Bia khi được ướp lạnh và không dùng đá.

·         Hương vị bia Bitburger chất lượng tuyệt hảo, vị đắng đặc trưng, xứng đáng với danh hiệu “Bia tươi số 1 của Đức”.  

Nhà hàng Bitgarden

·         Mỗi nhà hàng được xây dựng theo một phong cách riêng. Không gian sân vườn cây xanh thoáng mát xen kẽ với những phòng VIP mang âm hưởng phương Tây rất kín đáo, sang trọng.

·         Đáp ứng số lượng hơn 300 khách mỗi ngày.

·         Có bãi đâu xe hơi thuận tiện ngay tại nhà hàng.

·         Thời gian phục vụ từ 10h00 đến 22h30 mỗi ngày



Chương trình 1: “ Vui giáng sinh cùng Bitburger”          Thời gian: 23 đến 25-12-2011 
·      Tham gia nhiều trò chơi thú vị tại chuỗi nhà hàng.

·      Có ban nhạc nước ngoài vào đêm 24-12 và 25-12 tại nhà hàng 231 Võ văn kiệt p.Cô Giang Q.1

·      Đảm bảo quý khách hàng sẽ tận hưởng được niềm vui trọn vẹn và trở thành một kỷ niệm không thể nào quên trong đêm giáng sinh



Chương trình 2: “Tết Đức – Trong lòng người Việt”          Thời gian: từ 30 đến 1-1-2012
-Riêng vào đêm 31-12-2011, với Lễ đón giao thừa tại Bitgarden.

-Có ban nhạc nước ngoài vào đêm 31-12 và 1-1-2012, tại nhà hàng 231 Võ văn kiệt p.Cô Giang Q.1, quý khách có thể xem bắn pháo bông với khoảng cách gần nhất.

-Tham gia những trò chơi truyền thống của Đức, món ăn Đức và phong tục đón giao thừa độc đáo của Đức. Chắc chắn bạn không thể bỏ lỡ cơ hội duy nhất này.

Điều kiện chương trình:

·         Áp dụng cho mọi đối tượng khách hàng.

·         Có thêm những loại thức uống khác.

·         Vui lòng liên hệ đặt bàn hoặc đặt tiệc sớm để đảm bảo phục vụ quý khách một cách tốt nhất. Và nhận được chính sách ưu tiên

Chuỗi nhà hàng 

Nhà hàng Bitgarden 231 Võ Văn Kiệt, p.Cô Giang, q.1
   ĐT: 3836 7528 - Fax: 3836 1516  

Nhà hàng Bitgarden 176/1B Lê Văn Sỹ, p.10, q.Phú nhuận
   ĐT: 3846 3513 - Fax: 3991 9761  

Nhà hàng Bitgarden 14 Lê Ngô Cát, p.7, q.3 
   ĐT: 3930 2884 - Fax: 3930 2984

                             Hotline:             Ms. Sang      ĐT: 0937 678 027          Email: ngocsang.luu@gmail.com
                                                    Mr. Tâm       ĐT: 0979 857 979          Email: pct0603@gmail.com

----------

